# Heresjohnny Leer Ghost



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Just finished my Leer Ghost upgrade. In the video he is over the door from my garage, BUT on Halloween Tots will have to stand under him and wait for me to open the door. The last clip shows the perspective of standing under it and looking up.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's too cool!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Now that does look so awesome.
I really like it that you added (or by chance had) a slight wind to complete the effect.

Si


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

much coolness! That thing sort of has an arachnid feel to its movements. Very creepy stuff Ghostmaster Johnny!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome movement I absolutely love these ghosts


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally amazing, just the right amount of raggedy cloth for the movement. It's to late for this year but it would make a great winter time project. I would like to figure a way to set him out in the graveyard. I need to look over the plans again.
Thanks for sharing and making the how-to.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!



Bone Dancer said:


> Totally amazing, just the right amount of raggedy cloth for the movement. It's to late for this year but it would make a great winter time project. I would like to figure a way to set him out in the graveyard. I need to look over the plans again.
> Thanks for sharing and making the how-to.


FYI this is a much simpler mechanism than the wallbreaker, I will be updating the work-in-progress thread once I recover from the mad rush to finish it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your Leer Ghosts is just too creepy, I love it. With the hand positions it almost looks like a ghostly cross of a man and a praying mantis.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny, you are the Ghost King!

I love all your creations, and this one has a particularly predatory insect-like feel to its movements. I can't imagine anyone feeling entirely comfortable having to stand under him while ringing a doorbell:googly:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome movement, very creepy!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I just can't believe that you can get so much movement out of one motor!
And it seems random. Great work!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Amazing work HJ


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats killer HJ! Last years version was awesome and now it's even better. One great thing about creating stuff yourself is that you see the potential for the next version. I'll bet your head is full of great stuff. Nice job my friend!


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Now I know why you decided to go with ghosts as your choice of décor for Halloween. That would even scare my cat. Those kids ain’t got a chance to get a treat at your house. 
Awesome job Johnny. I only hope you don’t have to clean up to much urine from your door step, lol.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy crap! Holy crap! HOLY CRAP THAT'S AWESOME!!! On the ceiling with the gentle breeze and the light and the subtle movement and the eyes! HOLY CRAP!!! I WILL be making one of these for next year for sure!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks again everyone, I really appreciate the comments!

I did have a small fan strategically placed for the video, and planning on have fans going Halloween night. Because it won't be windy, right? So we can use fog?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent job, HJ!! I love the way it looks AND moves!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is a great looking prop, the tattered look is very good and the movement is just great. Top notch job on this prop.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Snapped a couple of pictures before I tucked him into the corner until Halloween


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Johnny, you are the Ghost King!
> 
> I love all your creations, and this one has a particularly predatory insect-like feel to its movements. I can't imagine anyone feeling entirely comfortable having to stand under him while ringing a doorbell:googly:


My thoughts exactly. If i were a TOT I would be extremely hesitant to stand underneith this ghost. Great job on him....enjoy the extra candy this year!


----------

